# FreeBSD Journal: accessibility, and registration



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

Compare: 

<https://issue.freebsdfoundation.org/publication/?m=33057&i=571964&view=contentsBrowser&ver=html5> for January/February 2019
<https://issue.freebsdfoundation.org/publication/?m=33057&i=583377&view=contentsBrowser&ver=html5> for March/April 2019
With older editions, it was possible to click to articles such as <https://issue.freebsdfoundation.org...w=articleBrowser&article_id=3320885&ver=html5> (a _Foundation Letter_).

If I'm not mistaken, the more recent HTML editions are less accessible.

Is there any workaround, trickery, to get accessible HTML representations of recent editions?

(I discovered the old style, more accessible, through a hint at <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-announce/2022-February/000017.html>.)


----------



## skunk (Mar 2, 2022)

It is not only the accessibility for screen readers.
There are a lot of devices who cannot display PDF, like my old smartphone which I use for reading while in the bathtub (if it falls into the water, no big loss).
Maybe it is for this reason why Google Mail (HTML version) has an option to display PDF attachments as HTML.

But regarding accessibility, I feel far more annoyed that vt newcons still can only display white on black, negative display like in the stone age. 







If you have bad eyes, you have no choice than to use SC console together with a non-KMS graphics card, like Nvidia, to be able to use console with positive display.
But I am somewhat optimistic that this will be fixed in the foreseeable future


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 8, 2022)

For those of you who encounter the prompt to register, when aiming to view an HTML edition, for example: 



– I guess, a cookie expired. 



priyadarshan said:


> The HTML version of the magazine is now behind a registration form. One can still access each section of a given issue as PDF, though. …



FreeBSD Journal FAQs | FreeBSD Foundation


----------

